# For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ---->



## racer08 (Oct 26, 2003)

I noticed today that my MFI no longer had the "Tyre" option listed anymore. I did a search here and found that a couple of people were having their's replaced because of a faulty control module for the Tire Pressure monitoring system. I also read a post that suggested changing the language to something other than English and then switching it back. Well I did none of these and it took less that 3 min. to complete. Remove the fuse panel from the ends of the dash on both the driver and passenger sides. (See section 3-4 pp. 77-81 of Owner's Manual for details) Remove fuse #27(bottom of 3rd row from the left if I remember correctly) from the passenger side and examine it (Mine was not blown but was the wrong amperage. Book states it's a 15amp fuse and mine only had a 10amp) Next go to the driver's side and remove fuse #24 (should be a 5amp fuse which mine was) check to make sure it's not blown. Next start the engine and you should get an alarm on your MFI that there is a problem with the Tire Pressure Monitoring System. Turn the engine to the off position and replace the fuses back to their original positions and restart the car. You should now have the "Tyre" option back on your display again. I don't know how long this fix will last because I just figured it out today but I'll keep you posted. Thanks and let me know how it works for you!


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (racer08)*

Yes please do tell.I have been waiting on a few parts for the last 3 weeks and is still waiting.Later


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (racer08)*

FYI - I had the same problem this week (first time its happened to me) and the dealer fix was to "reboot the module". They unplugged the module (which is behind the fuse panel on the drivers side (access by removing under dash panel above break pedal. Sounds like you did the same thing by pulling the fuse as in both cases the unit was powered off (rebooted). However the dealer told me that if this happens again, they would order another module.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (racer08)*

I just did it except i only did the one 5 amp fuse and it worked.I didnt have to do the other fuse.Thanks for the info.


----------



## racer08 (Oct 26, 2003)

You're welcome. Glad I could contribute something to the board.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (racer08)*

Well, it worked for me too! Thank you. By removing the left side, fuse #24, and following your instructions, the "tyre" menu came back. But strangely, when I removed fuse #27 on the passenger side, I got a Fault Gear Running Workshop message. I thought that fuse was supposed to be for the tire pressure. I replaced the fuse, and everything is back on the menu. 
The question is: does this still mean I might need a new module? And should I keep my appointment for tomorrow for the TPM issue or just wait and see? I was getting the yellow tire icon with the slash thru it...added air...tires were very low...saved and relearned today and the menu then disappeared. Followed Racer08's suggestion and the menu came back. 
Well, thanks for good tip anyway. It worked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

I think it does. I did the same thing to mine and got mine back, but occasionally, will still get 0,0 in the tire pressure display. The display hasn't disappeared since then, but it occasionally shows all 0,0 in both cold pressure settings and actual warm tire pressure.
My dealer has it right now. I don't know what they're going to do about it. I'll report back.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

I am keeping the appointment. I wonder why fuse #27 was not for the tire pressure, and it was for that Fault Gear Running Workshop thingy. My husband said that he never saw such a confusing display panel since mine is obviously wrong.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

I suspect that the fuse cards are wrong. I too pulled a fuse a few months ago for the heated steering wheel to see if this had any effect. I got an MFI warning.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I have a question for anyone who can help me. Can pulling a fuse reset something that was Vag'ed? or can draining the battery reset anything that was Vag'ed?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

No, I don't think that would change the settings. Afterall, what are the "factory" settings for a can made in Slovakia for all these different markets anyway?


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock, the fuse cards matched the manual's drawing. Are they both wrong?? Silly manual anyway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

I could be wrong but it was just odd that when I pulled a fuse for an option that I don't have I got an MFI warning. In the first place, I don't know why there would be fuse for the heated wheel I don't have. In the second place, I don't understand why it would cause an MFI warning. UNLESS, the card was wrong.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Just got back from the dealership, and they had to order a new TPM module, which is on backorder. So far since I added air to 38 and 40 psi to the tires, relearned and saved, and then replaced the fuse to bring back the "Tyre" menu, it's been fine. 
Spock, the service dept. said that they too have pulled various fuses which brought up the Fault Gear message which shouldn't have. 
Service just told me that someone had an accident with their Egg, had to have the bumper area fixed, and when it came back to the service dept for service, they noticed something strange on the back.....the repair shop misspelled the lettering on the Egg as *"TOURAGE!*


----------



## madbiketom (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

now they just need to move around the first three letters to spell "OUTRAGE" lol


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (racer08)*

I need a little clarification. I get the Tyre info when the key is on but engine is off. But with the engine running it is not there. Is this the problem that you all are having or is this normal.
Jeff


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Jeff,
If youre standing still, you should see the option. As you drive, it goes away.
Is this the case?


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

My Treg is in the shop getting a heater damper motor replaced but I believe this is the way mine is working, so I'm good. Thanks
Jeff


----------



## bumperchip (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Tyre Info in display*

I found that, if you push the radio knob off, the tyre info is available....push the radio knob on, the tyre info is not visible.
bumperchip
2004 1/2 Off-Road Grey (Gray)
V8 1000 k miles.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Bumper, you sure?!
That sounds awfully strange.. can you recreate it?


----------



## BlueNJ.:R32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (racer08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racer08* »_I noticed today that my MFI no longer had the "Tyre" option listed anymore. I did a search here and found that a couple of people were having their's replaced because of a faulty control module for the Tire Pressure monitoring system. I also read a post that suggested changing the language to something other than English and then switching it back. Well I did none of these and it took less that 3 min. to complete. Remove the fuse panel from the ends of the dash on both the driver and passenger sides. (See section 3-4 pp. 77-81 of Owner's Manual for details) Remove fuse #27(bottom of 3rd row from the left if I remember correctly) from the passenger side and examine it (Mine was not blown but was the wrong amperage. Book states it's a 15amp fuse and mine only had a 10amp) Next go to the driver's side and remove fuse #24 (should be a 5amp fuse which mine was) check to make sure it's not blown. Next start the engine and you should get an alarm on your MFI that there is a problem with the Tire Pressure Monitoring System. Turn the engine to the off position and replace the fuses back to their original positions and restart the car. You should now have the "Tyre" option back on your display again. I don't know how long this fix will last because I just figured it out today but I'll keep you posted. Thanks and let me know how it works for you!










AWESOME! IT WORKED! thanks a bunch for finding this out for the rest of us. I too only removed the #24 fuse on the driver's side and it reset everything... let's just hope that's all that has to be done and that i won't have to be taking the Egg to the dealership to have the module replaced...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














to all... James


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (racer08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racer08* »_Next go to the driver's side and remove fuse #24 (should be a 5amp fuse which mine was) check to make sure it's not blown. Next start the engine and you should get an alarm on your MFI that there is a problem with the Tire Pressure Monitoring System. Turn the engine to the off position and replace the fuses back to their original positions and restart the car. You should now have the "Tyre" option back on your display again. 

Pulling fuse #24 on driver's side, starting engine, turning it off, putting fuse back in its location did work on my Touareg. It brought the tire pressure monitoring system back alive.


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

This just happened to me also after having car in for service (tranny flash). Did the fuse thing and MFI item is back. Thanks everyone, can't wait to tell service I fixed it myself.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (zbwmy)*

Geeze, where have you been hiding?


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

Touring with Bruce!


----------



## dinkydow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (zbwmy)*

ZBWMY, What did you have to pay for the tranny flush from the dealer? I asked a dealer to do it and he said "your wasting your money", however, I know having the flush is wise!!


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (racer08)*

I have an 05 v8 with package 1. I just got the truck, and I cannot see the tpms in my mfi. The way the manual reads, I should have this. 
I just tried the drivers side #24 fuse unplug/plug fix, and the warning that I got was "Check Lights" as soon as I started the car with #24 removed. 
I did not see the TPMS come up after I did the procedure. 
Can anyone tell me if TPMS is an option for an 05? I thought that it was, and that is why I can't see it. 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (denm33)*

Yes TPMS is a option for all years


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (captainburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captainburg* »_Yes TPMS is a option for all years

Bringing back an old one, but i have a quick question. 
Is it possible for a 05 V8 loaded touareg to NOT have TPMS?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_
Bringing back an old one, but i have a quick question. 
Is it possible for a 05 V8 loaded touareg to NOT have TPMS?

possible, but the probability is low.
1. the car could have be custom built by VW for an owner who requested such car in exchange for a previous lemon.
2. the previous owner took the TPMS out and recoded the car.
if it does not show on a VagCom scan (address 65) - there isn't one on the car.
3. it may still be present, but the MFI display is lost. it can be brought back into the MFI by changing the language to any other than English and then back to English. this reset the instrument cluster computer.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (****us)*

Is there any solution to aftermarket wheels that don't have the Tire Pressure Sensors?


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_Is there any solution to aftermarket wheels that don't have the Tire Pressure Sensors?

Buy the wheel modules with the same freq as your current ones.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (cstanley19)*

You can:
1. Live with the warnings in the MFI
2. Buy sensors for your wheels and have them installed
3. Remove the system altogether (requires a Vag-Com cable and software)
You legally can't do #3 on a 2008, since the federal government has deemed tire PMS as being necessary to save us from ourselves, but all other years of the Touareg are fair game. 
Matt


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (VegasMatt)*

I know this a little old, but do all Touaregs come with TPMS?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (Marble)*

Only year that they all come with it is the 08 and above. The rest of the previous years it was a sparatic option. Mine had it and I removed it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Only year that they all come with it is the 08 and above. The rest of the previous years it was a sparatic option. Mine had it and I removed it.

Pretty sure all USA version 2004 models had it too.


----------



## Cubs2k (Jul 23, 2007)

Me too.....pulled 24 only and cycled....I'm back.
I really though it was because my 'reg had a 10/03 build date and the sensors died.
Well....not yet, but it is coming...oh boy $$


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: For those who lost the "Tyre" option off their MFI, I found a fix! ----> (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
possible, but the probability is low.
1. the car could have be custom built by VW for an owner who requested such car in exchange for a previous lemon.
2. the previous owner took the TPMS out and recoded the car.
if it does not show on a VagCom scan (address 65) - there isn't one on the car.
3. it may still be present, but the MFI display is lost. it can be brought back into the MFI by changing the language to any other than English and then back to English. this reset the instrument cluster computer. 


I don't have one, and I have a loaded 05. The only option I don't have is that and the trailer hitch. I was told (when I purchased it new) that they "stopped coming with them, due to them having issues". I am guessing that a small VIN range of 05s are all TPMS-less. Mine is a low VIN 05.


----------



## alaska_siberian (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry to post that the fix does NOT work on my 08 V6. Anyone know what to tweak on the VAG-COM? TIA
siberian


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (alaska_siberian)*

my pops 04 canadian 4.2 has them, so you guys are sayin he can delete them with his 22 's and keep them on his oem 19's with snows simply by pulling this fuse ?


----------

